# Lektro Forklift



## parker (May 27, 2008)

Okay, I have the opportunity to purchase a late 70's Model Lektro Forklift for cheap. I haven't seen it and don't really know the condition its in. I do know the guy says it needs batteries. Wondering if this would be a good buy just for the motor and controller? I was wondering if I could use this for a small EV motorcycle. 

Any opinions?

I would just take out the motor and controller and probably scrap the rest of it.

Thanks
James


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

I'd personally worry that the controller from that forklift might be less efficient than newer controllers, but if that's no concern for you it may be OK. Also, I'd worry that the motors from that lift might be too heavy for use in a bike, but then again I'm No Expert.


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

If it has a 6-7" motor less than 12" long, try it.

How cheap is cheap? Don't spend near the price of a new motor unless it has a pwm controller too.
This pallet jack cost me a 3 mile trip into town. The only problem with the motor is smaller brushes than I would prefer, but I think I can add bigger ones.


----------



## parker (May 27, 2008)

The guy is asking $200 for the forklift. I'm not too worried on the size of this motor. If it is too big for a motorcycle then I'll just keep it for something else. (We have several VW, and two which aren't running)

As for the controller being old and outdated thats okay. I figure for $200 it might be a great investment just for the purpose of learning about the technology from a hands on aspect.


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

Parker- come out to the NTEAA meeting next month and watch the Scooter Challenge. We're doing exactly that, having an event where the members can get economical hands-on experience with EV technology.

And I'm gonna win the 36v class....


----------



## parker (May 27, 2008)

I have been to a few of the NTEAA meetings already. I was debating on purchasing a scooter for the scooter challenge but figured I could spend that money on this fork lift and get something a little larger. I do plan on attending that meeting next month. Good luck on the challenge TX_Dj.

James


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks, we'll see ya there! 

I'm sure the fork lift will give you some good parts to play with.


----------

